# glass vs. plastic water bottles



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've seen several articles about how BPA, which is found in plastic, can trigger the obesity gene, supress male sperm, and otherwise make males less attractive to females. This has me thinking about which water bottles to use. The one thing I don't see mentioned on the articles is how much BPA the mice were exposed to.

Which do you use and why? What are the benefits and draw backs of each?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmmm. I use glass for my chewers and plastic for most everyone. I haven't had a breeding problem or fertility issue. I also feed lab blocks mainly which others have gone on about. IDK. I really just haven't had any issues because of them. It's like everything else-I could worry about a little risk here and there or I can live my life normally and hope for the best.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My understanding is that the majority of these studies are done using truly ridiculous amounts of BPA. My girlfriend's mum does reproductive health studies with rats, and whatever they're studying today, it's always at a dose that's extremely difficult to ingest naturally. That said, plastics release more BPA as they degrade, so regularly replacing your water bottles (and not dishwashing them or letting them sit in the sun) can drastically reduce the amount of BPA getting into their water.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I use plastic. I simply can't aford glass because of the amount I need...

My problem though is the seals. always have a problem with the seals coming lose and then not sealing again, and then I end up with flooded xages. Frustrating!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been looking at this site and considering buying from the. I can get glass cheaper locally, however they have a great price on plastic.

Is there a brand or style that you have found to be reliable?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I only use plastic because I couldn't find any glass at any petstore!! I am in the US, ad I've NEVER seen glass, for any pets. :?:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

A few of my local pet stores carry the Super Pet brand glass bottles. You may be able to get your local store to order you some. They are much more expensive than plastic though.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I use plastic because they are cheaper lol


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

I use plastic, the Classic ones. I've always used them with small pets (I had a lot of hamsters, rabbits and guinea pigs growing up) and have never had a problem. I don't actually know of any pet shop around here that sells glass ones.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if someone was to use only glass bottles, there's still almost no way to avoid contact with plastic somehow. Cages, buckets that hold the food, toys, etc.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep my food in ziploc bags (BPA free), since I mix it in huge bunches and then freeze it until use. I keep my mice in glass tanks, use glass water bottles, use metal feed dishes, metal fine mesh wheels, wooden and cardpaper houses... I'm still converting from the last remaining plastic stuff (a few bottles and igloos remain), but it'll be gone by summer. It's not by design, but by then I don't think my mice will be exposed to any plastic I can think of. Even the food scoop is aluminum. I just don't like how ugly plastic gets once they've chewed it up, how the pee seems to stick in it, and how I can't run it through the dishwasher without worrying it'll warp. All that said, I'm really not terribly concerned about BPA. That's not why I avoid plastic.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

As I understand it, plastic waterbottles start to leach chemicals into the water once when get old. Because of this I replace my plastic water bottles every year. I do it at New Year, it's an easy date for me to remember. I don't think having a plastic cage etc is anywhere near as dangerous as a water container.

I wouldn't use plastic bottles if I had a choice, but I can't find glass bottles anywhere


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They leach toxins constantly from the day their manufactured. That the 'new plastic' smell.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I've always used glass bottles. They last longer than plastic bottles and don't release chemicals into the water.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use mostly plastic with a couple glass ones for known chewers. Mine get replaced all the time, not because I'm worried about toxins, but because they get chewed (sometimes two or three a week, and then I'll go 6 months without a single chewer), or on one memorable occasion, I picked one up and it shattered when I gripped too hard. One thing I never have enough of is water bottles!


----------

